# beginners Ropux 4 noobs site



## Cubing Fr3aK (Feb 28, 2019)

Still alot of work to be done and im sure a ton of mistakes.... but i have the first draft of my web page done ( for the most part ). Any input is welcome good or bad. Thanks in advance.

https://sites.google.com/view/beginnersroux4noobs/home


----------

